
Expanding comfort zones or shifting your baseline for hedonism - unFou
http://michaelfuller.ca/the-ever-shrinking-comfort-zone-bubble-and-what-to-do-about-it/
======
unFou
tldr;

Premise 1: Humans adapt to our environments as they change and we become
desensitized. Our experiences shift the baseline against which we measure
experiences in future. [1]

Premise 2: The further away an experience is from our baseline, the more
intense the experience (but with [exponential?] decay). [2]

Conclusion: If we gradually expose ourselves to less comfortable experiences,
we can shift our baseline to better appreciate the more common pleasures in
life.

[1] This applies to both someone getting used to their new car, as well as not
showering (as an example, not recommended). [2] So, for someone who's baseline
is barely not freezing to death, having a shelter against the wind and snow
would be quite the pleasure. Meanwhile, Europeans who are used to well
insulated homes complain about damp uninsulated houses in New Zealand.

~~~
andrew_shini
So the secret to happiness is to make your life harder.

